# 3 point hitch problems



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all & help! LOL I never really looked at my hitch very closely since I bought the tractor b/c I didn't have anything to mount on it. But now I have use of a rough cut mower and in trying to hook it up found out it wouldn't? I have a Tea20 tractor also so we looked at the hitch on it & yes it would hook up to it? What is this hitch on the IHC300 called? Is there something I can buy to change the lift arm style? That bar on it comes out/off just by lifting a catch on each arm, so are there arms that slide into that? Any and all help is welcomed, Thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like you are missing the lower arm attachment points which have been replaced by a hitch adapter. And of course you are also missing the top link. 

You may want to check with the previous owner and see if he doesn't have them laying in some corner in his equipment shed.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello trucker101,

Welcome to the Tractor forum.

Ebay item 391101642108 is a quick hitch attachment that is supposed to fit your 300. Also check the internet, as there are other possibilities.

Also check the 'dismantled machine' section of tractorhouse.com. They have 54 ea. 300's listed in salvage, but I didn't see what you want on any of them that has a picture of the rear.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking at skunkhome's picture, you can probably make the ball attachments you want. Tractor Supply Stores have lift arm ball ends that you can weld onto whatever you need to complete the attachment.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks guys, my sons are welders ,so it looks like I'll be putting them to work lol :tractorsm


----------



## croftbw (Jul 21, 2015)

From the picture it appears that tractor has a 2 pt hitch. Agrisupply sells a quick attach three point adaptor for this style of hitch.


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

croftbw said:


> From the picture it appears that tractor has a 2 pt hitch. Agrisupply sells a quick attach three point adaptor for this style of hitch.


That's exactly what it is. It seemed like everyone had a Fast Hitch IH tractor when I was a kid. It was a lot easier system to use than the 3 pt hitch. 

It's your tractor, but I wouldn't cobble it up in case you ever want to sell it.

http://www.agstore.com/hitch2.html
*
The 2-Point System*

International Harvester’s Fast-Hitch, a late challenge to Ford’s 3-point hitch launched in 1926, provided an easy means of attaching and detaching rear-mounted implements. Coupling, uncoupling, depth control and leveling of implements could all be done from the tractor seat.

In 1953, the Farmall Super C was the first International tractor outfitted with the 2-point Fast-Hitch. In 1955, Fast-Hitch was added to the 300 and 400 tractors. The small prong (about 2-1/2 inches) Fast-Hitch was used on the Super C, 200 and 230. Hi-Clear versions of Farmall’s 100, 130 and 140 tractors also used the small 2-point prong. Large prongs (3 inches, measured at the stop welded under the prong) were used on the 240, 300 and above.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

freedhardwoods said:


> That's exactly what it is. It seemed like everyone had a Fast Hitch IH tractor when I was a kid. It was a lot easier system to use than the 3 pt hitch.
> 
> *It's your tractor, but I wouldn't cobble it up in case you ever want to sell *it.
> 
> ...


 No I won't be screwing it up, but I have one welder son cutting inserts for me to use when I need to then back to the fast hitch system.


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

trucker101 said:


> No I won't be screwing it up, but I have one welder son cutting inserts for me to use when I need to then back to the fast hitch system.


I didn't phrase that right earlier, but it sounds like you'll have a good setup when you're done.


----------

